# Seguimento Sul - Março 2014



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2014 às 00:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2014 às 10:14)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2014*

Céu nublado, núvens baixas e sem chuva.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

Por Évora o tempo fez questão de relembrar que ainda não chegou a Primavera.

Um autêntico dia de inverno (afinal, ainda estamos no Inverno). Aguaceiros fracos, muito vento e frio (10º).


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

Outro dia igual... céu nublado e agora um pouco de chuvisco.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2014 às 20:21)

Por aqui manhã de chuviscos, depois umas abertas e final de tarde com mais chuviscos... *1,4mm* no total até agora no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2014 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, vendaval fenomenal e chuviscos. Lá diz o ditado: Março marçagão manhã Inverno tarde furacão.


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2014 às 22:14)

Boas! 

Por Elvas o dia foi, como em grande parte do país, de chuva e tempo fresco. As temperaturas variaram entre os 9,7ºC (00h18) de mínima e os 14,7ºC (15h22) de máxima. O vento também se fez sentir o que ajudou num acréscimo de uma sensação térmica desagradável por vezes.

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 3mm.

Por agora registo 12,2ºC e chuvisca. 

O Corso carnavalesco de Elvas hoje foi anulado.  E em muitos outros locais foi igual. É o que dá a malta pensar que isto é o Brasil e esquecerem-se que existe uma hipótese considerável de haver tempo menos propicio a andar semi-despido na rua...


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2014 às 17:44)

Dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e ventoso. Chuviscou durante a madrugada mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2014 às 14:34)

Vento forte com rajadas, rajada de 63.7 km/h há momentos. 10,8ºC e 56%. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2014 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC
actual: 12.2ºC

Em Loulé ainda ficou nublado a partir das 17 horas e com um vento algo desagradável na Avenida do Carnaval, os louletanos ainda não fecharam a porta ao vento na avenida, uma verdadeira enchente 40 mil em Loulé esta tarde. Amanhã que venha o sol e algum calor para isto começar a animar, que o Invenro é muito deprimente em termos visuais.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2014 às 09:41)

Boas

Por aqui segue húmido e céu encoberto e já chuviscou à pouco.  A temperatura anda à volta dos 13ºc.
Não me parece que será atingida a máxima de 21ºc prevista para o dia de hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2014 às 13:05)

Sol e 15,3ºC. Finalmente


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

Por aqui também dia de Sol! 

De madrugada houve chuviscos e ainda consegui registar 0,2mm! 

Vou neste Março com 5mm. Deve ser pouco provável superar o do ano passado em que fiquei com um acumulado de 176,5 mm, que é o record da precipitação mensal na minha estação desde que registo dados.

Sigo com 16,2ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Mar 2014 às 15:23)

Tarde de Primavera com 19ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2014 às 19:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e já cheira a Verão. 

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 9.6ºC
actual: 14.8ºC

Algumas máximas hoje:

Albufeira: 19.3ºC
Almancil: 19.7ºC
Faro (Aeroporto): 20.7ºC
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes): 20.5ºC
Olhão (cidade): 20.5ºC
Bias do Norte/Moncarapacho (Olhão): 23.8ºC 
Tavira: 22.4ºC
Vilamoura: 21.4ºC


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2014 às 21:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e já cheira a Verão.
> 
> Máxima: 20.5ºC
> mínima: 9.6ºC
> ...



É o vento de norte a fazer das suas por terras  Algarvias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2014 às 13:05)

O dia segue com 22,3 ºC


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2014 às 14:27)

Dia de sol mas ainda sem ser um céu puramente azul.

Esqueci-me dos bonecos...

_Dunas, são como divãs,
Biombos indiscretos de alcatrão sujo
Rasgados por cactos e hortelãs_


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2014 às 15:00)

Quase nos 24ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2014 às 18:34)

Salvé o Sol finalmente, e a primavera que se aproxima  Máxima de 20,2ºC e mínima de 7,7ºC. 18,3ºC e 47% HR neste momento, com vento fraco a moderado de NE, o que poderá fazer com que a mínima seja bem mais alta hoje, se não parar ou virar o vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2014 às 22:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e começou a lestada. 

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 10.9ºC
actual: 14.9ºC

Sábado vai começar a poeira do Sahara e acabou-se a época do céu verdadeiramente azul.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2014 às 23:09)

15,2ºC, vento do quadrante leste.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2014 às 00:21)

Que secura que vai para os lados de Faro...terrenos a serem lavrados e a levantar pó Bom não é nada de anormal pois a primeira camada de terreno ao sol faz logo pó mas parece-me que a humidade nos terrenos não é assim muita...
Bom, com as temperaturas que se avizinham, este fim de semana já vou ter que regar.

Chuva agora é uma miragem mas tenho cá para mim que ainda vamos estar à espera que ela pare para entrar o Verão...

Ontem a temperatura ainda chegou aos 25,1ºc na Fonte de Apra.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2014 às 10:42)

O dia já segue quente ,com quase 19ºC


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2014 às 12:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Que secura que vai para os lados de Faro...terrenos a serem lavrados e a levantar pó Bom não é nada de anormal pois a primeira camada de terreno ao sol faz logo pó mas parece-me que a humidade nos terrenos não é assim muita...
> Bom, com as temperaturas que se avizinham, este fim de semana já vou ter que regar.
> 
> Chuva agora é uma miragem mas tenho cá para mim que ainda vamos estar à espera que ela pare para entrar o Verão...
> ...



Eu já começei a regar á muito tempo, e os terrenos já tem apenas humidade em zonas com maior erva ...
E agora com este vento vai secar tudo em menos de nada ....
Eu acho é que ainda vamos é estar á espera que ela entre quando entrar o Verão ...
Fevereiro nesta zona rendeu 29 mm, menos 100 mm do que em Loulé !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Mar 2014 às 12:01)

Boas...

Por V.R.S.A. a temperatura já passa os 20ºC... Dia de ceu limpo e primaveril com vento fraco de E tal como o de ontem.

A magia destes dias já cá faltavam...com as andorinhas e andorinhões num alvoroço... Dá bom astral!!

Grande foto Agreste!!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2014 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

20,8ºC por aqui, com céu limpo e vento moderado de ESE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2014 às 15:24)

23ºc


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2014 às 16:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu já começei a regar á muito tempo, e os terrenos já tem apenas humidade em zonas com maior erva ...
> E agora com este vento vai secar tudo em menos de nada ....
> Eu acho é que ainda vamos é estar á espera que ela entre quando entrar o Verão ...
> Fevereiro nesta zona rendeu 29 mm, menos 100 mm do que em Loulé !



São anos como este que nos fazem ver a realidade em que estamos Realmente não se pode esperar muito de zonas com 400/500mm de média anuais...

Por aqui segue com um dia mais ameno do que ontem... a temperatura ainda chegou aos 20ºc mas o vento moderado de leste não deixou subir mais e agora segue nos 18ºc .

*EDIT* Esqueci-me de referir que as vinhas e os marmeleiros já vêm rebentando. Penso que já se pode dizer que chegou a Primavera pelos Algarves.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2014 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, vento moderado de leste e descida da temperatura máxima.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC
actual: 14.1ºC

Ontem, às 23h30m tinha 16.5ºC com a típica brisa de norte que é mais habitual nas noites de Verão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2014 às 22:41)

Por aqui ainda 15,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2014 às 23:13)

Temperatura variável, 16,1ºC. Vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste. Máxima de 21,3ºC.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2014 às 12:44)

Forte vento de levante. 

A bóia de Faro já apanhou uma onda de 6 metros.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2014 às 13:01)

Mais um dia de Primavera


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2014 às 13:20)

Agreste disse:


> Forte vento de levante.
> 
> A bóia de Faro já apanhou uma onda de 6 metros.



Hoje está mesmo forte. Olhando para a previsão automática do IPMA parece-me que este período de levante vai durar mais 10 dias pelo menos , tendo em conta esse período de tempo vamos ter uma situação parecida à de Fevereiro de 2008.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2014 às 10:13)

Nebulosidade e aparentemente carradas de pó.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2014 às 12:26)

Mais um dia de secagem rápida, com tudo a secar a uma velocidade alucinante, já está tudo seco por estas bandas ....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mar 2014 às 14:07)

Boas tardes,

Ora por aqui o dia segue meio enfadonho, coberto por nuvens altas e vento fraco de sul.

Temp_actual: 18.1ºC

O radar mostra actividade a sul e sw daqui o que me faz acreditar na possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos em algumas zonas.

Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Mar 2014 às 20:36)

V.R.S.A. - Monte Gordo

Por aqui 14.6ºC e nuvens altas... vento fraco de SE.

Já o Mar está em grande por aqui devido ao Levante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2014 às 22:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado a forte de leste.

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC


A bóia de Faro apanhou hoje uma onda de 8.23 m às 14 horas.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2014 às 22:45)

Dia muito ventoso e de secagem rápida! Impressionante como este vento leva qualquer humidade existente no solo e faz murchar as plantas. A continuar assim como parece que vai continuar vamos chegar ao final da próxima semana a desesperar por água.
Hoje já foi uma dia de rega intensa no jardim e horta e devo frisar que só estamos a 9 de Março e teoricamente no Inverno


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2014 às 12:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado a forte de leste.
> 
> Máxima: 17.7ºC
> mínima: 12.0ºC
> ...



Isto merecia um estudo... não pode ser apenas sobreposição de ondas. Apanhar uma onda com o dobro da altura média é um fenómeno.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2014 às 17:54)

Tarde de algum calor porque tivemos menos vento.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2014 às 11:57)

Por aqui mais um dia soalheiro com vento fraco a moderado de leste. Penso que a única nota a reter é o vento que diminuiu um pouco a sua intensidade face aos últimos dias. A temperatura não está muito elevada mas é notável o efeito de secagem desta última semana. A erva está a amarelar e a murchar. Este mês de Março poderá ser muito seco por aqui!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2014 às 12:36)

21,1ºC, os solos já estão bastante secos


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2014 às 17:46)

ai para o algarve não há nada? ai junto à fronteira parece estar uns aguaceiros


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2014 às 18:02)

Segundo o Rain Alarm, o aguaceiro anda por aqui:










17:40 UTC

Fonte:http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## Agreste (12 Mar 2014 às 18:13)

Em Faro não há nada.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2014 às 19:13)

na zona de castro marim e vila real santo antonio, pelo radar parece estar com chuva


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mar 2014 às 19:32)

Boas,

Por aqui uns aguaceiros fracos fizeram a novidade do dia...

Tempo ameno e a gripe continua

E o pinga pinga continua...


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2014 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Madrugada fresquinha por cá, com a mínima a descer aos *4,9ºC* no Sítio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com 11,1ºC, vento fraco de N e céu limpo.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mar 2014 às 15:20)

Por aqui estou à espera de alguma chuva que parece que tão cedo não chegará...hoje caíram uns aguaceiros fracos por volta do almoço e já esteve mais escuro. Segue uma tarde com algum sol e algumas nuvens que por vezes incomodam mas parece estar a "limpar".


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2014 às 15:27)

Boas,

Por aqui vai chovendo!!! fraco! A ver se rompe alguma trovoada aqui na zona!!


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2014 às 16:34)

Há alguma convecção mas não consegue organizar nada de importante. Choveu em Loulé?


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2014 às 17:19)

Daqui de Lagoa vêem-se alguns cumulus espalhados pelo céu e uma célula maior a W de Portimão, com algumas "cortinas" de precipitação visíveis.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2014 às 17:34)

Alguma convecção mas nada que sequer desse um aguaceiro. Máxima de 17,1ºC. Mínima de 10,5ºC. Actual 16,0ºC.


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2014 às 20:14)

E por aqui chove! 

Não com muita intensidade, mas com pingas grossas! Falta é a actividade eléctrica! 

A temperatura actual é de 13,1ºC.
A máxima de hoje foi um pouco mais suave e ficou-se nos 18,3ºC pelas 15h52. A mínima foi atingida ás 07h32 com 7,4ºC.

Abraço.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2014 às 20:18)

Estremoz: final da tarde e início da noite com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros moderados


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2014 às 21:13)

E ainda registei 0,4mm num aguaceiro mais intenso que fez pingar as goteiras! 

A temperatura também desceu um bom bocado ficando nos actuais 10,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2014 às 21:13)

Estremoz: continuam alguns períodos de chuva, agora acompanhados por vento moderado com rajadas. A lua vai aparecendo entre as nuvens.

Temperatura = 12,2 ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Mar 2014 às 21:42)

Na ponte do Guadiana entre Serpa e Beja chuva intensa!
Em Serpa apenas algumas pingas


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2014 às 21:55)

Alguns pingos por aqui, no entanto a frente de rajada da célula ainda fez efeito, com 33 km/h de Este. 10,8ºC devido ao mesmo efeito.


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2014 às 10:17)

Sunshine. Hoje já não deve haver trovoadas. A ver se o céu fica mesmo mesmo azul.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2014 às 11:38)

Agreste disse:


> Sunshine. Hoje já não deve haver trovoadas. A ver se o céu fica mesmo mesmo azul.



Duvido muito que hoje o céu fique mesmo azul... com a 'camadona' de nuvens altas a virem de Espanha. E se assim continuar não de descartar alguns aguaceiros em zonas montanhosas aqui no sul...

Dia ameno por aqui com o sol a brilhar entre as nuvens altas.

18.6ºC actuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2014 às 11:55)

Agreste disse:


> Sunshine. Hoje já não deve haver trovoadas. A ver se o céu fica mesmo mesmo azul.



Já foi o sol, hoje bem mais nebulosidade do que ontem. Ontem, ainda choveu para molhar o chão por volta das 18h20m. 

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e 17.3ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2014 às 12:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já foi o sol, hoje bem mais nebulosidade do que ontem. Ontem, ainda choveu para molhar o chão por volta das 18h20m.
> 
> Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e 17.3ºC.



Aqui também nota-se um aumento da nebulosidade, alem das nuvens altas, já há vários cúmulos a correrem para SW...

Temp_actual: 20.8ºC

Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2014 às 12:25)

Aqui ainda bastante sol.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Mar 2014 às 14:42)

20,4ºC e algumas nuvens altas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2014 às 09:55)

1030 hPa neste momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2014 às 16:11)

Já chegou aos 23,6ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2014 às 12:05)

24,3ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2014 às 14:21)

outro dia de primavera... e como o sol já vai alto, já começa a queimar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2014 às 14:38)

25,6ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mar 2014 às 14:43)

Mas que grande dia!! 

25.1ºC

Hora de ir beber uma numa esplanada na praia!!! 

Aproveitem!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2014 às 18:32)

Máxima de 25,6ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2014 às 18:48)

Amanhã ainda mais calor. Já há incêndios.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2014 às 11:30)

Primavera em grande força por aqui! Sigo com 23,8ºc.

A realidade é que sem água nada sobrevive e neste momento já começa a fazer falta. Vamos ver se chove qualquer coisa para a semana.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2014 às 13:45)

25,9ºC


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2014 às 14:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 25,9ºC



Parece que Quarta e Quinta dará para entreteres a vista, dado que segundo os modelos parecem existir boas ou muito boas condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, no interior do Alentejo que poderão chegar até quase ao litoral alentejano !

Pelo menos dará para alegrares, e quem sabe eu por aqui também poderei ver qualquer coisa, e eu gosto tanto de vê-las a se formarem


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2014 às 14:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que Quarta e Quinta dará para entreteres a vista, dado que segundo os modelos parecem existir boas ou muito boas condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, no interior do Alentejo que poderão chegar até quase ao litoral alentejano !
> 
> Pelo menos dará para alegrares, e quem sabe eu por aqui também poderei ver qualquer coisa, e eu gosto tanto de vê-las a se formarem



Após isso só a partir da próxima semana poderemos ter qualquer coisa...para Quarta/Quinta não tenho muita esperança do Caldeirão para baixo e até pode nem formar-se nada de especial em lado nenhum. Esperemos que no final do mês a história seja outra!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2014 às 14:54)

Também duvido que aqui ocorra alguma trovoada


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2014 às 09:37)

Inversão térmica gigantesca, mínima de 5,1 e actual de 9,7. Na cidade actual de 16.


----------



## talingas (18 Mar 2014 às 10:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Inversão térmica gigantesca, mínima de 5,1 e actual de 9,7. Na cidade actual de 16.



Até fiquei parvo quando reparei nisso hoje de manhã!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2014 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de nebulosidade alta.

Máxima: 21.9ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC
actual: 16.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2014 às 13:42)

Desenvolvimento vertical a NE, em Espanha.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Mar 2014 às 16:25)

Pela webcam de Elvas vejo uma célula para os lados de Espanha com um elevado topo.
http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/ActioMan/1/show.html


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2014 às 17:46)

ta dificil elas passarem a fronteira


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2014 às 18:26)

Hoje já deu para ver os primeiros desenvolvimentos convectivos desta pré - primavera; pena que tenham sido apenas sobre território da extremadura espanhola.

Fonte: MeteoRedondo


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2014 às 19:17)

Boa descarga, 35 kms a NE de Barrancos.


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2014 às 23:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pela webcam de Elvas vejo uma célula para os lados de Espanha com um elevado topo.
> http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/ActioMan/1/show.html



A imagem deve ser desta altura:






As nuvens que se podem ver à esquerda estarão em território nacional. Como se pode ver a câmara aponta para Norte. 

A nebulosidade que se podia aqui observar de Espanha e que gerou as trovoadas que todos pudemos seguir nos radares estavam a Sudeste e a Este de Elvas.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos do que se pôde observar ao Pôr do Sol.

















De resto, foi novamente um dia de Primavera com grande amplitudes térmicas e ainda mais quente que ontem .

Estes foram os extremos:

Temp. Máx: 23,6°C (14:41)
Temp. Mín: 7,9°C (06h13)
Chuva: zero! Nem uma gotinha perdida, pelo menos por onde andei aqui na cidade! 

Para os próximos dias também não espero nada de especial, apenas a probabilidade de as temperaturas virem a refrescar um pouco.
O GFS como sempre nestes últimos tempos, não dá uma para a caixa no que toca a precipitação. Ao inicio é sempre um autêntico "dilúvio", com o aproximar dos eventos fica resumido a uns chuviscos e é se chover alguma coisa!

Abraço


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2014 às 20:15)

Faro - Algarve, mais um dia de sol agradável.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2014 às 23:56)

Estremoz: chuva ...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Mar 2014 às 01:32)

Évora - Chuva fraca desde as 0h mais ou menos.


----------



## talingas (22 Mar 2014 às 01:59)

Por aqui também vai chuviscando. 1.8mm acumulados.


----------



## MikeCT (22 Mar 2014 às 14:02)

Já não ficamos com Março a zero  0,2mm registados esta manhã em Faro 
Agora limpo e 19ºC


----------



## CptRena (22 Mar 2014 às 14:05)

MikeCT disse:


> Já não ficamos com Março a zero  0,2mm registados esta manhã em Faro
> Agora limpo e 19ºC



Isso foi condensação no udómetro


----------



## MikeCT (22 Mar 2014 às 14:15)

CptRena disse:


> Isso foi condensação no udómetro



Podia ter sido mas por acaso tive a apanhar com a chuvinha na cabeça , é verdade que mal deu para molhar o chão


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2014 às 17:19)

Algum frio no topo da serra (1025m) com vento talvez a rondar os 60 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2014 às 20:09)

Ao fim de 25 dias chuviscou em Faro ao início da manhã... 0,2mm segundo a estação do MikeCT

Rapidamente limpou e todo o dia foi de sol com algum vento.


----------



## actioman (22 Mar 2014 às 23:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algum frio no topo da serra (1025m) com vento talvez a rondar os 60 km/h.



Olha as eólicas lá ao fundo! É uma grande mudança na paisagem!

Dia fresco também por Elvas, com uma máxima apenas de 15,7ºC pelas 13h44 e uma mínima de 6,8ºC, que é a actual temperatura. Vamos ver se ainda desce mais umas décimas até às 23h59! 

Destaque também para a chuva do inicio da madrugada que ainda rendeu 2mm pela zona! 
Sigo portanto com uns míseros 7,4mm no total de precipitação acumulada pela minha estação neste Março de 2014.

Abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2014 às 23:22)

actioman disse:


> Olha as eólicas lá ao fundo! É uma grande mudança na paisagem!
> 
> Dia fresco também por Elvas, com uma máxima apenas de 15,7ºC pelas 13h44 e uma mínima de 6,8ºC, que é a actual temperatura. Vamos ver se ainda desce mais umas décimas até às 23h59!
> 
> ...



Uma delas estava acessível e fiz-lhe uma visita, só tenho a dizer que aquilo é massivo.  Na porta de entrada para os controlos estava a altura, 80m. 

Bem, por cá, 6,0ºC com máxima de 13,8ºC.


----------



## talingas (23 Mar 2014 às 02:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Uma delas estava acessível e fiz-lhe uma visita, só tenho a dizer que aquilo é massivo.  Na porta de entrada para os controlos estava a altura, 80m.
> 
> Bem, por cá, 6,0ºC com máxima de 13,8ºC.



Por acaso também já visitei as eólicas no fim-de-semana passado, estão todas acessíveis, tanto a pé como de carro. Realmente aquilo é qualquer coisa...  

Noite a revelar-se bem fresquinha para estes lados, Tactual: 4,2ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2014 às 12:16)

Caros Users,

Passei décadas sem ir ao Algarve. Agora começámos a ter trabalho aí por baixo e estou a adorar o clima suave e a temperatura amena.
Na 6ª Feira de manhã estava assim junto a uma praia pequenina chamada Nossa Senhora da Rocha em Porches:






No Sábado o dia estava com vento mas céu azul e a temperatura da água do mar deliciosa. Que banhoca tão boa tomei e sem fato de surf vestido. Assim:






Se não fossem os amantes de ondas cá de casa trocava a Ericeira pelo vosso delicioso Algarve. Venham mais clientes


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2014 às 16:00)

um turismo sazonal... poupa na limpeza e na jardinagem. 

Dia de sol que murchou na parte da tarde. Está mais frio e algo ventoso.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2014 às 16:52)

Maria Papoila há que aproveitar o Inverno Algarvio ou melhor a falta dele ....

Tem estado um tempo óptimo por aqui neste mês inteiro de Março, e fazes bem em aproveitar este tempo !


----------



## talingas (24 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

A parte da manhã esteve muito cinzenta, chegou mesmo a chover por volta do meio dia prolongando-se até perto das 16h, num total de 2,8mm acumulados. A partir daí limpou completamente, e o vento aumentou de intensidade. 10.4°C actuais.


----------



## Agreste (25 Mar 2014 às 19:57)

mais um dia de sol e algum vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

Vento forte com rajadas. 72 km/h de máxima na cidade, aqui mais abaixo 57 km/h.


----------



## actioman (25 Mar 2014 às 23:47)

Por aqui também tem sido um dia marcado pelo vento fresquinho do quadrante NW. A rajada  máxima foi de 56,3 km/h pelas 18h11.

A máxima foi de 14,3°C 13h53 e a mínima de 7,0°C às 05h30. O wind chill fez-se por isso notar muitas vezes! 

O dia foi marcado pelo cinzento e carregado das nuvens que por breves momentos ainda deixaram passar alguns raios de Sol. O chuvisco fez também tímida presença mas não deixou registo no pluviómetro. 

Neste momento vejo o céu estrelado e registo 9,3ºC


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2014 às 10:24)

Sem grandes notícias mas hoje parecem estar a entrar aguaceiros pelo barlavento... vistos no radar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2014 às 16:03)

Céu muito nublado, pressão com tendência de descida de 1,3hPa/h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 16:59)

Boas,

Por aqui as primeiras pingas já se fazem sentir. Dia muito fresco! Ceu muito nublado!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2014 às 17:07)

Por aqui também já choveu, mas ainda não deu para acumular...


----------



## talingas (27 Mar 2014 às 17:57)

Por aqui já tivemos chuva mas mal chegou para molhar a estrada. Temos sim um dia muito nublado com uma sensação térmica muito desagradável, que obviamente se esta acentuar com o final do dia. A temperatura mal atingiu os 10,0ºC. Neste momento estão 8,5ºC e o cumulus aponta para uma sensação térmica de 4,1ºC. Ainda de referir a mínima que se repetiu com o dia de ontem, 3,2ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2014 às 18:00)

Chuva moderada em Lagoa.


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2014 às 18:54)

Por Elvas também já pingou. Mas nada de especial, o dia sim tem sido marcado pela grande nebulosidade e temperatura máxima fresca de 11,9C por volta das 14h.

Neste momento registo 10,1C. E o radar está interessante.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2014 às 19:02)

Chuva moderada
0,6mm até ao momento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 20:04)

Boas,

Bela carga de agua que acabou de cair por aqui!! até fazia fumo!! Já tinha saudades!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 20:31)

O Radar está em alta... parece estar-se a formar um linha de grande instabilidade no Baixo Alentejo...muito interessante!!

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca a moderada com picos mais fortes. O vento faz-se notar tambem que está por vezes forte quando células mais activas!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 21:06)

Chove torrencial...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2014 às 21:07)

Chuva fraca por aqui... 6,4mm acumulados até agora no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2014 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com chuva a partir do final da tarde. Finalmente, chove no Algarve. 

Máxima: 14.9ºC
mínima: 5.8ºC
actual: 10.1ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 21:14)

Grande temporal por aqui!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 21:15)

Vento muito forte e chuva torrencial!!! Brutal !! É de 8 a 80!!!


----------



## aoc36 (27 Mar 2014 às 21:34)

Aquanto tempo nao vinha assim uma chuvinha boa pelo Algarve? 
Ainda bem que ontem plantei a relva do meu jardim!

sigo com 7mm


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

Provavelmente há mais de 1 mês... ou se calhar desde janeiro que não temos um dia de chuva interessante.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Mar 2014 às 21:40)

A página do IPMA foi-se... "Error 503 Service Unavailable" 

Por aqui continua uma chuvinha não muito intensa mas muito agradável!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 21:41)

Por aqui continua o vento forte e chuva constante, mas nada como ainda á bocado!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2014 às 21:46)

3,9mm até ao momento, aquela linha de instabilidade activa ,ainda não chegou aqui, vamos ver se chega....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 21:51)

De novo em força... Mas que bela noite esta!! Só falta a Sra Trovoada para estar completo!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Mar 2014 às 21:59)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Mar 2014 às 22:02)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuva forte neste momento



Em Moura também já chove com mais força!!!


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2014 às 22:17)

Por cá vai chovendo fraco e apenas levo 0,8mm, vamos ver se chego ao 1mm antes da meia noite! 

A temperatura actual é de 8,3ºC e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1007,5hPa.

Pessoal do Algarve parabéns pela chuva! 
E o homem que mais anseia por ela, O nosso Aurélio, onde anda? Então vem a chuva e ele desaparece!


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2014 às 22:22)

quase 8mm em 4 horas. Mas vão entrar os aguaceiros que se esperam fortes e com trovoada. Promete subir até a uns 20mm.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2014 às 22:26)

Agreste disse:


> quase 8mm em 4 horas. Mas vão entrar os aguaceiros que se esperam fortes e com trovoada. Promete subir até a uns 20mm.



Vamos lá ver como corre a madrugada e dia de amanhã....
O Estofex também mete mais uma trovoadita...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2014 às 22:39)

Por aqui a chuva  continua mas de maneira mais fraca. O vento também acalmou! a ver como continua mais para noite!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Mar 2014 às 22:40)

Chuva muito forte neste momento!!! 

Haverá trovoada esta noite? (não sei se estou a fazer uma pergunta muito disparatada... se sim, sorry!)


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2014 às 22:46)

Estremoz: noite de chuva moderada, puxada a vento. Frio quanto baste  8,0 ºC

Pelo radar observa-se que será ao longo do vale do Guadiana que ocorre a maior precipitação; boas regas para Moura, Serpa ...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Mar 2014 às 23:05)

Aqui por Évora está uma autêntica noite de Inverno. 

Dúvido que esta noite tenha trovoada, pelo radar parece-me que a tendência a partir de agora é acalmar até, pelo menos, à manhã de amanhã!


----------



## CptRena (27 Mar 2014 às 23:08)

actioman disse:


> Pessoal do Algarve parabéns pela chuva!
> E o homem que mais anseia por ela, O nosso Aurélio, onde anda? Então vem a chuva e ele desaparece!



Então o Aurélio anda na rua a desfrutar do espectáculo


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2014 às 00:05)

CptRena disse:


> Então o Aurélio anda na rua a desfrutar do espectáculo



Estive a trabalhar, tenho horários rotativos, os deveres profissionais estão em primeiro lugar.

Finalmente uma noite de chuva, mas falta o vento e a trovoada ...

Agora vou ver os acumulados aqui pelo Algarve e os modelos a ver se existe algo com interesse !

Apanhei também uma bela molha, mas soube bem ou não gostasse eu tanto de chuva

EDIT: Estive a examinar os acumulados aqui no Algarve e os valores rondam entre os 7 e os 16 mm, sendo este ultimo sido alcançado em Almancil, enquanto em Faro choveu cerca de 12 mm, ou seja onde choveu mais hoje até foi aqui nesta zona.
Em relação aos próximos 3 dias, expectativas revistas em baixa nesta run !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mar 2014 às 08:59)

11,7mm acumulados, por agora abertas


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2014 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a madrugada rendeu muito pouco com somente 4 mm acumulados, mas contudo no Sotavento os valores acumulados rondam na ordem dos 20 mm acumulados.

Nas estações do Wunderground na Barlavento pouco choveu, mas repara-se que Almancil e Vilamoura registam-se acumulados na ordem dos 25 mm e 15 mm acumulados durante a madrugada. Estes valores não me convencem dado que nessa região caso houvesse alguma célula ou ia a caminho de Loulé ou ia a caminho de mim.

Analisando os dados constato que parece existir alguns erros na medição dos valores e inclusivamente na estação de Quarteira parece que falhou o Reset dos dados dado que começa logo com 8,9 mm acumulados. Portanto se tal for verdade o acumulado será na ordem dos 7 mm acumulados e não 15 mm.

Em Almancil a precipitação ocorreu em cerca de hora e meia, mas parece existir oscilações estranhas na leitura.

.......................

Para o dia de hoje e amanhã não espero nada ....
Depois a partir de Domingo isto pode ficar interessante


----------



## james (28 Mar 2014 às 10:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui a madrugada rendeu muito pouco com somente 4 mm acumulados, mas contudo no Sotavento os valores acumulados rondam na ordem dos 20 mm acumulados.
> 
> ...




Boas , 

O ecm tem boas perspetivas para a próxima semana também aí para o Algarve . 

Cump .


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2014 às 12:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Nas estações do Wunderground na Barlavento pouco choveu, mas repara-se que Almancil e Vilamoura registam-se acumulados na ordem dos 25 mm e 15 mm acumulados durante a madrugada. Estes valores não me convencem dado que nessa região caso houvesse alguma célula ou ia a caminho de Loulé ou ia a caminho de mim.
> 
> Analisando os dados constato que parece existir alguns erros na medição dos valores e inclusivamente na estação de Quarteira parece que falhou o Reset dos dados dado que começa logo com 8,9 mm acumulados. Portanto se tal for verdade o acumulado será na ordem dos 7 mm acumulados e não 15 mm.
> 
> Em Almancil a precipitação ocorreu em cerca de hora e meia, mas parece existir oscilações estranhas na leitura.



Talvez a resposta para as tuas dúvidas estejam na acumulação de precipitação dada pelo radar:







Entre as 2h e as 3h da manhã tens exactamente um pico de precipitação na zona de Almancil. E já na hora anterior se tinha verificado o mesmo.

Esse aguaceiro ficou só estacionado naquela região. Não avançou para Loulé e contornou Faro.

Tavira também levou com uma boa dose de chuva e segue com 21,5mm hoje, também ela concentrada entre as 4h e as 5h da manhã, como mostra o radar.
De qualquer forma, no Barlavento, e como disseste, a chuva foi mais generalizada, ao passo que no Sotavento foi mais pontual.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2014 às 12:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui a madrugada rendeu muito pouco com somente 4 mm acumulados, mas contudo no Sotavento os valores acumulados rondam na ordem dos 20 mm acumulados.
> 
> ...



Aurélio, não existe nenhum erro em qualquer estação, seja ela de Almancil ou Vilamoura. Vê as imagens de radar entre as 2h e as 4h da manhã, repara que esteve uma célula na zona de Almancil/Vilamoura completamente estática durante cerca de 1 hora, daí esse acumulado tão elevado que regista a estação de Almancil e praticamente não chegou nem a Loulé nem onde tu moras, foi mesmo só litoral.

Aqui, essa parte da célula passou cerca das 4 h da manhã, que até eu acordei com a chuva brutal que caía, em 5 minutos que durou choveu 5 mm e é esse o acumulado que levo.

Neste momento, está uma célula a sul, a ver se a menina não morre antes de chegar a terra, tenho que apanhar uma célula só para mim. 

Tavira também tem um acumulado de 21.52 mm, só Faro e Olhão é que ficaram no meio e tiveram menos precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2014 às 12:33)

AnDré disse:


> Talvez a resposta para as tuas dúvidas estejam na acumulação de precipitação dada pelo radar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não, disse que no Sotavento foi mais generalizada e no Barlavento foi mais pontual, pois esta frente trouxe muito mais chuva ao Sotavento.



> Nas estações do Wunderground na Barlavento pouco choveu, mas repara-se que Almancil e Vilamoura registam-se acumulados na ordem dos 25 mm e 15 mm acumulados


.
Ficou esclarecida também a minha dúvida, afinal aqueles valores estavam mesmo correctos


----------



## Agreste (28 Mar 2014 às 13:18)

Esperava que os aguaceiros já estivessem a entrar por esta altura. Tem sido uma manhã tranquila.


----------



## frederico (28 Mar 2014 às 13:23)

Tavira vai quase em 30 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2014 às 15:40)

Células em desenvolvimento no Alentejo e em parte da região centro do território !


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2014 às 15:47)

Neste momento o rain alarm e o radar do IPMA mostra uma célula em desenvolvimento perto de Ourique.

Muita atenção para quem vive nessa zona.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Mar 2014 às 15:49)

Por aqui soube-me a pouco... era importante que as previsões para os próximos dias se concretizassem, sempre suavizaria um pouco o Inverno "frouxo" por estas bandas. Os terrenos estão muito secos principalmente no litoral e era importante que conseguissem "passar" bem nas próximas semanas.
Um mês de Abril chuvoso era perfeitamente normal  e basta olhar à média dos últimos anos.

Hoje segue um dia perfeitamente normal com algumas nuvens e bastante soalheiro apesar da temperatura um pouco fresca, no entanto como é normal nesta altura o sol já aquece bem!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Mar 2014 às 15:54)

Évora tem seguido com aguaceiros fracos.
Tirei uma foto para Este há 1 hora atrás.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mar 2014 às 15:59)

Boas,

Depois de uma noite e madrugada chuvosa, com períodos de chuva forte acompanhada de vento por vezes forte, quase arrisco que aqui em termos de acumulação fique entre os 25 a 30mm...
Isto e analisando o radar, esta zona foi alvo de desenvolvimento de células em que estas provocaram as ditas rajadas fortes acompanhadas de chuva por vezes torrencial.

Agora segue tudo calmo, com nuvens para todos os gostos e feitios!!

Venha a próxima, que se advinha bastante eléctrica!!


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2014 às 16:28)

O radar de Coruche detectou a NW de Estremoz, WSW de PTG uma célula com uma assinatura em hook echo, atenção á possibilidade de tempo severo com esta célula.

A célula move-se para N em direcção ao sul dos concelhos de Gavião/Abrantes.


----------



## srr (28 Mar 2014 às 16:37)

Confirma se ...já fez estragos na Ponte de Sõr...até

a tremocilha...foi á vida! (relatos por TM) á 5 min.


----------



## talingas (28 Mar 2014 às 16:42)

Por aqui é vê-la passar ao longe... Edit: Não tão longe mas pronto...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2014 às 16:45)

Full: http://i.imgur.com/wSWvhuB.jpg
Foto 2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cow8ffvf5u4mkrk/DSC_0193.JPG

11,1ºC.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2014 às 17:12)

O radar de Coruche detectou outra estrutura entre os concelhos de Gavião e Nisa com um forte máximo de reflectividade.

Granizo poderá já estar a ocorrer na região.

A célula move-se para N em diecção á região do Fratel/S Pedro do Esteval.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Mar 2014 às 19:10)

Por aqui também passou tudo ao lado


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2014 às 19:25)

stormy disse:


> O radar de Coruche detectou a NW de Estremoz, WSW de PTG uma célula com uma assinatura em hook echo, atenção á possibilidade de tempo severo com esta célula. A célula move-se para N em direcção ao sul dos concelhos de Gavião/Abrantes.



Pelo Rain Alarm...


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2014 às 19:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Não, disse que no Sotavento foi mais generalizada e no Barlavento foi mais pontual, pois esta frente trouxe muito mais chuva ao Sotavento.
> 
> .
> Ficou esclarecida também a minha dúvida, afinal aqueles valores estavam mesmo correctos



Erro meu. Barlavento chuva pontual, Sotavento precipitação generalizada.



			
				]ToRnAdO[;423272 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Depois de uma noite e madrugada chuvosa, com períodos de chuva forte acompanhada de vento por vezes forte, quase arrisco que aqui em termos de acumulação fique entre os 25 a 30mm...
> Isto e analisando o radar, esta zona foi alvo de desenvolvimento de células em que estas provocaram as ditas rajadas fortes acompanhadas de chuva por vezes torrencial!



EMA's do IPMA:
Castro Marim acumulou 23.0mm.
V.R de Santo António, 24,2mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2014 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens e nada de especial.

Máxima: 16.1ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC
actual: 11.2ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2014 às 20:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens e nada de especial.
> 
> Máxima: 16.1ºC
> mínima: 7.8ºC
> ...



Também não se esperava nada para o dia de hoje, não é ?

Durante o dia de amanhã pode ocorrer algum aguaceiro isolado ....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mar 2014 às 15:22)

​


AnDré disse:


> Erro meu. Barlavento chuva pontual, Sotavento precipitação generalizada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não errei por muito 

Por aqui céu com muito desenvolvimento vertical, mas tanto nasce como morre!! 
Á hora de almoço ainda caiu um bom aguaceiro!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mar 2014 às 16:34)

Grande Célula que está a chegar. Em nítida fase de crescimento. Grandes mammatus também...

A ver no que dá!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mar 2014 às 16:45)

Já pinga, fraco e disperso. Pingas de partir a cabeça á malta 

Está a ficar de noite...embora ainda não haja actividade electrica! aguardemos que a coisa está a ficar de feição!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Mar 2014 às 16:51)

Tarde de aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Mar 2014 às 19:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Tarde de aguaceiros moderados



É incrível! Em Moura, nem uma gota!!! Esteve até quase sempre uma tarde de sol!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Mar 2014 às 19:59)

3,3mm acumulados hoje


----------



## aoc36 (30 Mar 2014 às 13:06)

chove com alguma intensidade em albufeira, ja rende 2.5 a 3 mm!

alguém ja olhou o radar no ipma? umas células grandes a entrar a norte do cabo de sabres.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2014 às 16:47)

Chuva moderada


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mar 2014 às 17:17)

Boas,

Por aqui períodos de chuva moderada e algum vento...


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2014 às 17:17)

22mm em 4 dias. Os mapas são bons, esperemos que se cumpram os tais 50-60mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2014 às 18:11)

Continua a chuva moderada e persistente, 6,9mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mar 2014 às 20:21)

Boas,

Por aqui depois de uma tarde chuvosa, encontro-me com boas abertas...

Belas formações de final de tarde em redor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2014 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado e com aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas de curta duração durante a tarde.

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 13.2ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2014 às 21:04)

Fim-de-semana com alguns aguaceiros por cá, algumas formações engraçadas, muitos cumulus e cumulus congestus, mas nada para além disso. Ontem acumulou 2mm no Sítio das Fontes, e hoje foram mais 6mm, até agora.

Trovoadas... nem cheirá-las...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mar 2014 às 10:36)

Célula interessantes em formação a SW do Algarve


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2014 às 10:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula interessantes em formação a SW do Algarve



Devem ir para a Costa Alentejana...


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2014 às 12:31)

*:::::::2f1230h----2f18h::::::::*


Verifica-se a analise colocada ontem, com convecção de momento a surgir já com bons nucleos de reflectividade no mar e em terra, pelo que coloco para já dois poligonos de nowcasting.







As condições são favoráveis a precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (31 Mar 2014 às 12:40)

Stormy, deslocação mais vincada para Norte do que para NE-E certo?

Já aqui passou uma boa descarga.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2014 às 13:14)

Aqui hoje está a ser um fiasco, está a ficar tudo no litoral...
O problema é mesmo que a deslocação está a ser mais Norte do que para NE-E


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 13:42)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, por aqui tempo altamente instável, com aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas de curta duração! o vento faz-se sentir moderado...

Aguardar as próximas horas que deverão ser de forte instabilidade.


----------



## aoc36 (31 Mar 2014 às 13:48)

Chove torrencialmente com algum pedaço e um relâmpago em albufeira!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 14:15)

Ora que rico radar...muito bem composto!!

Por aqui, o tempo vai 'melhorando'   Muito vento e a prometer!!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2014 às 14:49)

Aqui por Lagoa choveu bem, mas mais na parte a E-SE do concelho. No Sítio das Fontes não acumulou mais que 1mm, mas choveu bem mais que isso noutros locais do concelho. Estive junto ao mar, e à chegada a terra as células vinham com muita instabilidade. Pena o "grosso" ter passado mais a E daqui.

O meu irmão, que está nas Ferreiras, relata a ocorrência de 4 relâmpagos com enorme estrondo por lá, e uma valente carga de água também.

Por aqui não vi nem ouvi nada.. lol!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2014 às 15:48)

Chuva moderada, por vezes forte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 16:42)

Trovoada!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2014 às 16:43)

Chuva persistente, por vezes forte!
Acompanhem em directo através da webcam de Serpa:
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## Prof BioGeo (31 Mar 2014 às 16:48)

Muita chuva por aqui também! 
Já deu para apanhar uma bela molha!
Ouvi há pouco um trovão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 17:04)

3 trovões e foi tudo...

Isto está animado mas não tanto como se espera daqui a umas horinhas!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2014 às 17:17)

Por aqui, tem chovido por vezes forte e levo 7 mm acumulados. Por volta das 16 horas, caiu um raio a cerca de 200 metros onde moro e mandou cá um estrondo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 17:36)

Impressionante a actividade electrica a NE da Ilha de Porto Santo...

Por aqui vai chovendo por vezes moderado e vento forte..


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2014 às 17:41)

Algarve: chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas...

*Intensidade da precipitação*






*Webcam Portugal*


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2014 às 17:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Algarve: chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas...
> 
> *Intensidade da precipitação*
> 
> ...



POssivelmente essa célula atrás identificada a vermelho sobre Faro, deve ser a que antes originou uma tromba de água a sul de Vale do Lobo.






https://www.facebook.com/ExtremAtmosfera/posts/676821655690453?notif_t=story_reshare


----------



## Prof BioGeo (31 Mar 2014 às 18:01)

Há instantes:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 18:03)

Por aqui está potente... a tv já falha e ficou de noite completamente. Chove moderado com rajadas de vento forte!!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2014 às 18:10)

Nada a assinalar por aqui fora vento forte com rajadas e alguma chuva, por vezes também acompanhada de rajadas mais fortes. Trovoada nem vê la.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2014 às 18:11)

Algarve: o ImapWeather vai assinalando trovoadas frequentes e dispersas em tempo real na zona central (Abufeira, Quarteira, Faro, Loulé), seguindo na direcção nordeste...

Algarve: o Rain-Alarm assinala frequentemente áreas de chuva severa (manchas castanhas e vermelhas em tempo real) nas zonas onde o ImapWeather marca descargas eléctricas...

*Precaução para toda a orla marítima do Sotavento, a partir de Albufeira... possibilidade de inundações rápidas/repentinas em zonas de leito de cheias. Tempo sereno no Barlavento.*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (31 Mar 2014 às 18:14)

Évora segue com chuva moderada já há uns bons minutos. 

Temperatura a rondar os 12º.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

Por aqui já se ouvem outra vez!! Chuva moderada com vento forte.


----------



## aoc36 (31 Mar 2014 às 18:19)

Albufeira vai chovendo de forma moderada a intenso com trovoada!
Ps: chove muito forte agora


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2014 às 18:27)

Rain-Alarm: mancha vermelha por intensidade severa de precipitação seguindo próxima à linha de costa Olhão - Fuzeta - Luz - Tavira ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 18:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Rain-Alarm: mancha vermelha por intensidade severa de precipitação seguindo próxima à linha de costa Olhão - Fuzeta - Luz - Tavira ...



Tenho estado a acompanha-la desde Faro... Mas o tempo está perigoso para ir até á praia, pois o vento mal deixa andar de frente. A ver tenho uma aberta!!

Outra observação é que as nuvens devido á instabilidade presente tanto sobem como descem, do tipo timelapse!!


----------



## PortugalWeather (31 Mar 2014 às 18:45)

Não quero sacar os louros, mas bem me parecia que viria algo em grande para o Sul do pais nomeadamente para o Algarve mais ou menos por esta altura e lá calhou, bom para normalizar os valores de precipitação para essa região.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Mar 2014 às 18:45)

Pessoal do Sul vejam bem como está o Atlântico a SW, preparem-se.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2014 às 18:51)

Tem sido uma tarde de aguaceiros bastante fortes. Espero que continue assim por mais umas horas. Depois haverá a natural acalmia durante a madrugada para voltar a carregar de novo amanhã. Estes 4-5 dias de março serão os mais chuvosos desde outubro.


----------



## sielwolf (31 Mar 2014 às 18:51)

Belo aguaceiro por Portimão. Isto promete...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 18:52)

Pessoal do Barlavento mais uma grande celula em formação a SW de Faro!!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2014 às 19:21)

Estremoz: uma linha de instabilidade acabou de cruzar a região, tendo originado chuva moderada a forte, acompanhada por fortes rajadas de vento...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2014 às 20:28)

13,5mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2014 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas espaçadas.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 10.5ºC
actual: 14.4ºC

Precipitação: 13 mm

Alguns acumulados até ao momento no Algarve:

Albufeira: 38.6 mm
Almancil: 8.6 mm
Faro (Aeroporto): 4.0 mm (valor estranho retirado do Ogimet) 
Faro (cidade): 14.6 mm
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes): 7.8 mm
Loulé: 11.4 mm
Olhão: 13 mm
Tavira: 13.8 mm
Vilamoura: 6.9 mm


----------



## aoc36 (31 Mar 2014 às 20:47)

Estranho eu na minha estação marca 24,5 mm e a que esta no centro de albufeira marca 38,6. Distância mais ou menos 2 a 3 km


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2014 às 21:04)

Não espero mais nada esta noite. Vamos ter umas boas horas de silêncio. Mas o início da manhã deve arrancar forte. 

A ver se conseguimos bater os 25mm de 25 de outubro de 2013.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2014 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas espaçadas.
> 
> Máxima: 18.5ºC
> mínima: 10.5ºC
> ...



É bom ter chovido mas isso para mim é uma miséria .....
Saudades do tempo em que chovia acima dos 60 mm por dia, já nem me lembro de quando isso foi, agora não passa disso.

Será que é amanhã ???


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2014 às 21:21)

aoc36 disse:


> Estranho eu na minha estação marca 24,5 mm e a que esta no centro de albufeira marca 38,6. Distância mais ou menos 2 a 3 km



Pode acontecer... os aguaceiros vêm esparsos e não em linha.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2014 às 21:22)

Aurélio disse:


> É bom ter chovido mas isso para mim é uma miséria .....
> Saudades do tempo em que chovia acima dos 60 mm por dia, já nem me lembro de quando isso foi, agora não passa disso.
> 
> Será que é amanhã ???



60mm num dia daria problemas. 

último dia com elevada precipitação: 19 de maio de 2011: 80,5mm segundo o ogimet, 51,3mm segundo o IPMA.


----------



## Redfish (31 Mar 2014 às 22:02)

Aqui no interior Algarvio e mais concretamente na zona de Salir tem chovido bastante, com muita acumulação de água...

Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes é o cenario das ultimas horas.

Também quando cheguei a casa por volta das 19:00h  e fruto talvez de algum episodio de vento mais intenso resultante duma célula muito activa que por aqui passou a essa hora, uma área da estrada com certa de 150 metros apresentava muito sujidade com ramos e alguns troncos partidos...

Agora aqui chove torrencial...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2014 às 22:15)

Agreste disse:


> Não espero mais nada esta noite. Vamos ter umas boas horas de silêncio. Mas o início da manhã deve arrancar forte.
> 
> A ver se conseguimos bater os 25mm de 25 de outubro de 2013.



25 mm no dia 25 de Outubro de 2013, eu nesse dia tive 50 mm e a estação do Mike CT de Faro também indica 50 mm nesse dia, só se tiveres a referir a 1 hora aí foi 25.6 mm.

Há pouco, passou mais 1 aguaceiro forte por aqui e rendeu mais 2 mm, que faz 15 mm no dia de hoje.

Aurélio, esses dias também tenho saudades e fez ontem 2 anos que tive 62 mm.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2014 às 22:48)

Má leitura. 50mm no dia 25 de outubro de 2013.


----------



## aoc36 (31 Mar 2014 às 22:54)

Começou a trovoada


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2014 às 23:02)

11,3ºC por aqui, agora mais calmo. Vento moderado a forte com rajadas, 42 km/h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 23:11)

Mais uma boa célula a varrer o litoral barlavento algarvio... a ver no que dá!!

Por aqui muita nebulosidade e algum vento mas sem chuva!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 23:38)

Grande ventania que se está a por outra vez...

Vários embriões de células na costa sul!!!


----------



## trovoadas (31 Mar 2014 às 23:48)

30mm em Fonte de Apra - Loulé. Segue chovendo em Loulé-cidade


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2014 às 01:36)

Vento forte/Tornado em Vilamoura:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tornado-albufeira-mau-tempo-tvi24/1548799-4071.html


----------



## artur (28 Abr 2014 às 10:30)

Bom dia.
Preciso consultar os dados de precipitação deste mes de Abril 2014, da zona de Castro Verde.
Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar esses dados?


----------



## Costa (28 Abr 2014 às 12:01)

artur disse:


> Bom dia.
> Preciso consultar os dados de precipitação deste mes de Abril 2014, da zona de Castro Verde.
> Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar esses dados?


----------

